# Umlaute etc. in Konsole ausgeben



## xargon (18. Juni 2004)

Hallo!

Folgendes Problem:

Wenn ich ganz normal mit cout Umlaute oder sonst irgendwelche Sonderzeichen ausgeben will,  die nicht im ASCII-Code enthalten sind, dann bekomme ich immer irgendwelche anderen Zeichen.
Ich habe irgendwo gelesen, dass das mit wcout bzw. wcin gehen soll, leider habe ich das damit noch nicht hinbekommen.
Wäre nett wenn mir einer mal ein kleines Beispiel Programm schreiben könnte; Also Umlaute einlesen und wieder in der Konsole ausgeben reicht schon.

danke schonmal im vorraus!

mfg
xargon


----------



## Chri$ (19. Juni 2004)

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials157902.html


----------

